# Mythbusters Revolver Cylinder Gap ( Be carfull )



## Itsmeray (Dec 10, 2012)

just want people to be aware. Revolvers can hurt You. let me know if this helpful .
Mythbusters Revolver Cylinder Gap - YouTube


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

Very cool! Thank you!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

This is going to be dependent upon a number of things, primarily the size of the barrel cylinder gap. I have two revolvers, a Ruger Security Six 4" .357 and a Ruger Redhawk 5 1/2" .44 Magnum. The Security Six has a BCG of 15/10,000th of an inch. Yes, that is correct, .0015". The Redhawk comes in at 3/1,000th of an inch.

However you can bet, neither my fingers or my hand is close to the BCG on any revolver... regardless of the gap size.


----------

